# Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim?



## Wildfir3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello,
I have a chance to buy some new wheels for my Jetta. I asked the seller if he has the lug bolts as well and the answer I got was he just used the stock bolts. I know the stock bolts are ball seats and the rims are most likely conical so is there any chance the seats are damaged? Should I pass because of this? Are stock steel wheels conical seat too?
Thanks


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (Wildfir3)*

all factory wheels are ball seat from VW.
There is a chance he could have damaged the seat bed. I don't think that I would use this as a deciding factor. 
Three things could have happened:
1. Nothing- just get the proper conical seat bolts
2. Small deformation- Just get the proper conical seat bolts
3. Major deformation- Just use ball seat bolts
If you get the wheels, you can try and visually and physically check the seat. If you can't tell, use silly putty or something similar to get a mold of the seat, and then pull it out and look.
You could also try to have the seller do this and take a picture.


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (JDriver1.8t)*

Actually I was told by a shop that it is fine to use ball seat lugs on a conical seat wheel, just don't do conical lugs on a ball seat wheel.
Personally though I would get the correct seat lugs for the wheel and eliminate any posibility of damage.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (hpfreak)*

That shop is stupid.


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_That shop is stupid.









you know from experience im assuming???

ps. to the op, i ran ball seat on a conical rim for years. (no problems)


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (stealthmk3)*

Actually yes. Anyone who says using the wrong bolts is OK is stupid.
Just because you have done it, does not mean it is good, or will never cause problems.
Besides the engineering and material science courses I have taken (quite a few), I teach a wood and metal processing course, and run a shop.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 5:54 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (JDriver1.8t)*

as long as they are torqued enough it should be fine dude. of course its recommended and preffered to do it the right way... the the ball seat *will* seat itself in a conical hole. probably gouging the metal a bit but it will work fine. end of story
/silly jibber jabber


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (stealthmk3)*

The answer to the OP is yes. It can damage the rim.
Thanks for confirming what was already said.


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

If the guy was already running stock ones chances are that it changed the seat, therefore probably fine to run ballseat again..


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Will using ball seat lugs on conical seat rims damage the rim? (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_as long as they are torqued enough it should be fine dude. of course its recommended and preffered to do it the right way... the the ball seat *will* seat itself in a conical hole. probably gouging the metal a bit but it will work fine. end of story
/silly jibber jabber

i'm sure you can call this guy when the ball seat lugs work loose and your wheel falls off. he'd be glad to pay for the damage.


----------



## Wildfir3 (Feb 1, 2009)

I bought them. Seats look fine. I will be getting a proper set of conical lugs.
Thanks all.


----------

